# BJ Penn @ UFC 87



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Appearances by Hughes, Tiki, Nick Swardson, Dana, Rampage hams it up for the camera (and some chicks), Machida, he even took the camera into the octagon to challenge GSP.

http://www.bjpenn.com/video/video/show?id=2022293:Video:204896


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Rampage looked like he was doing better and seemed to be back to his funny stuff. Also Lyoto looked like a huge BJ fan when he first came running over to say hi.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

damn when they went in the octagon I got dizzy from the camera being so shaky. lol


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

haha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, I liked it. 

Was BJ ever in some type of film school before? His camera skills are Godlike, I mean, everything is moving around and all this, you don't know what to expect on the screen next. Awesome.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Am I the only one that thought the Matt Hughes part was weird?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

The highlight of the video, and probably the night for those in attendance was Terry from Reno 911 showing up.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

The Legend said:


> Am I the only one that thought the Matt Hughes part was weird?


lol what was weird about it? Does Matt Hughes make you uncomfortable?


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

jasvll said:


> The highlight of the video, and probably the night for those in attendance was Terry from Reno 911 showing up.


Haha yes gotta love Terry and his man whoring ways +rep


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

towwffc said:


> lol what was weird about it? Does Matt Hughes make you uncomfortable?


No Matt doesn't make me uncomfortable, I just thought they disliked each other, and seeing that was weird.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

BJ's double chin took up about half the shot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seems like Dana is keeping Rampage pretty close these days, doesnt want him outa his sight.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

awesome vidd bro. :thumb02:


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like Wanderlei in the end with some fans ?


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

nice find rep


----------

